# Xtrail wont rev past 3000rpm



## xsimmox (Jan 17, 2011)

Hay guys, i am new to this forum. I am a Nissan technician in Australia. I have an 05 x-trail, vehicle towed into workshop and had no fuel pressure, turned out to be the fuel pump which we have replaced (also replaced sender unit) with a QR25, timing chain driven motor. Symptons are this, will rev fine until about 3000rpm, then it will loose power wont rev any higher, cannot race motor, but if i try to hold revs higher it sounds almost like a backfire noise. Have carried out the following checks.

-Throttle position, accel position and idle air re-learns carried out ok
-Fuel condition and quantity good, fuel pressure is exact on spec
-Spark plugs are new (genuine part number, good gap)
-Ran vehicle without exhaust, and swapped manifold/cat with known good
-Have swapped with known good, ECM, throttle body, MAF sensor, accel pedal/with sensor
- Ignition timing is at spec
- No DTC's are present
- Intake manifold has been removed and checked tightness of screws etc
- Visual inspection of timing chain shows top and bottom marks are timed correctly.

PLEASE HELP !!! This car is doing my head in lol any help would be so greatly appriciated, thanks heaps  simmo


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Simmo,

Seems like you have done everything that is neccessary to address the problem, but here are a couple of more things you can check:

1. Fuel Pressure Regulator
2. O2 sensor/s

Seems like the car is locked into limp mode.

I am having similar problems with my own xtrail, but rather than loosing power, I have unexplained high fuel consumption (17LT/100kms) and Nissan are at loss as to what is causing the high fuel usage as everything is perfect and at optimal level when it comes to ECU readings, fuel maps, A/F ratios....etc.

It's doing my head as well, as I never experienced such a bad fuel economy since I bought it in 2003 LOL


----------

